# 10-ride pass?



## Barciur (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello

I read online that a 10-ride pass does not earn 100 points per ride but rather the dollar value of the pass. Is that correct? I was thinking of buying one but it would only save me $16 throughout all of 10 rides, but I'd much rather get 1000 points than less than 400 if that's what it would be now while saving the $16.


----------



## BCL (Jul 17, 2014)

Not sure of your math.

The 10-ride I usually get is $112. That gets me 224 points (two points per dollar). The single ride is $19 so double that is under the 100 point minimum. So if I ride 10 times it's a savings of $78. And if I want points I can even split the single rides into multi-city trips.

I've also found that if there are promotions like Double Days, they only apply to a 10-ride pass if you actually travel on the pass during the promotional period. I purchased it with the first day within the promotional period, but didn't use it until a week later.

Now that I'm trying to get points, I'm taking advantage of a promotional discount that's available on my route. It's theoretically for a specific purpose, but the terms don't say that it's limited to that purpose.


----------



## amamba (Jul 17, 2014)

Correct the 10 ride and monthly both only receive 2 points per dollar spent.


----------



## BCL (Jul 18, 2014)

amamba said:


> Correct the 10 ride and monthly both only receive 2 points per dollar spent.


And as I hinted, it's possible to collect more 100-point minimum segments by turning a ride into a multi-city trip. I've occasionally had a stop in Fremont, California. Once when a conductor saw that I had FMT-GAC (15 minutes) left on a multi-city trip, she asked if I was doing it to collect more AGR points.

No matter what you do with a 10-ride, it pretty much only collects points based on the dollar amount for any practical ticket someone would buy. However, I've wondered what would happen with a 10-ride ticket under $50. Would that collect a 100 point minimum? I have found one 10-ride that's $46 - BKY-EMY, which is a 2 mile trip. GAC-SCC (Santa Clara/Great America to Santa Clara University) is $37, although I think the distance is actually longer than BKY-EMY. SCC-SJC is also $37 for a 10-ride.


----------



## brentrain17 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is there a certain time of year when double days are offered or is it random?


----------



## Barciur (Jul 18, 2014)

BCL said:


> Not sure of your math.
> 
> The 10-ride I usually get is $112. That gets me 224 points (two points per dollar). The single ride is $19 so double that is under the 100 point minimum. So if I ride 10 times it's a savings of $78. And if I want points I can even split the single rides into multi-city trips.


It's quite simple - the prices are different than yours. I wanted the ticket for Lancaster - Philadelphia route, which costs $16 ($14.40 with my ISIC) while the 10-ride ticket comes up as $128, which gives $1.60 per ride = $16 over the whole trip.  if it weren't for the discount, it would still only end up being $32, so nowhere near the savings that you are getting.


----------



## BCL (Jul 18, 2014)

Barciur said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure of your math.
> ...


OK. I was only thinking of reasonably long trips and regular fares. You didn't mention any discount.

Mine was also only an example. Even the shorter routes where I've gotten 10-rides, the discount was more than $50.


----------



## seat38a (Jul 27, 2014)

Yup, I use a 10 ride on Friday's which the client buys for me. With my tuesdays client, I buy the full fare ticket. The 10 ride only gets the 2x dollar value. I do buy a business class upgrade each way for that ticket and even those get calculated at 2x dollar value. No minimums. If your 10 ride ticket is below $50 then that should trigger the min 100 points. So with my Tuesday client I rake up 800 points a month while with the Friday client only 350, but the ticket unit cost difference is also substantial.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 27, 2014)

brentrain17 said:


> Is there a certain time of year when double days are offered or is it random?


Typically Spring and Fall.


----------

